# Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen



## thewolf20 (20. Januar 2016)

*Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Hallo,

Ich habe es endlich nach langem Kampf mit dem Medion-Support (2 Mal wollte man mir erklären dass ich das Problem selber mit einem Hardreset beheben kann und erst dann durfte ich nach einen Garantieschein fragen der aber auch längere Zeit auf sich warten ließ) geschafft, mein Notebook zur Garantie einzuschicken. Es ließ sich einfach nicht einschalten. Nach ca. einen Monat bekam ich die Nachricht dass das Gerät un-reparabel ist und man mir ein gleichwertiges Neugerät zuschicken werde. Heute kam das Gerät an: Gleichwertig für den Poppes! Ich habe einen "Erazer X7835" weggeschickt und einen "Erazer X7833" erhalten. In dem X7833 ist statt einer GTX980M eine GTX970M enthalten welche 30% schwächer ist. Dazu kommt der neue Lappi mit nur 256GB SDD statt 512GB SDD. Schlichtweg: Ich fühle mich verarscht! Ich habe nach einer Reparatur und nicht nach einen Downgrade gefragt!


Nun meine Frage: Wie hab ich mich jetzt zu verhalten? Ich möchte ein vergleichbares (oder wenn schon etwas stärkeres) Gerät als Austausch.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Widerspruch einlegen und gleichwertiges Gerät erhalten. der von dir beschriebene Laptop ist keineswegs gleichwertig. Alternativ Geld zurück!

Wenn die sich querstellen >>> Rechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## thewolf20 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

So, angerufen: Das wird jetzt so der Fachabteilung weiter gegeben aber man kann mir nicht versprechen ob ich überhaupt ein besseres Gerät, eine Teilerstattung des Kaufpreises oder vollständige Erstattung bekomme. Dass mir ein Verständnis ausgesprochen wurde dass es bei einem Gaming-Laptop ärgerlich wäre tröstet mich eher weniger darüber hinweg. Naja, mal schauen was sich noch so ergibt.


----------



## azzih (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Das geht so natürlich nicht. Gesetzlich sind die verpflichtet zu reparieren oder gleichwertigen Ersatz zu liefern. Wenn sie das nicht können muss der Kaufpreis zurückerstattet werden. Und unter gleichwertigem Ersatz versteht man  das gleiche Gerät oder den Nachfolger und auf keinen Fall  einfach ein schlechteres in der aktuellen Produktpalette.

Hier würd ich den schriftlichen Weg wählen. Freundlich aber bestimmt das Problem beschreiben und darauf bestehen kein Downgrade zu erhalten.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Lass dich aufjedenfall nicht so abspeisen.  Wenn nichts geht schalte den Anwalt ein.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Wen die sich querstellen würde ich auf jeden Fall den Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Das ist Absicht von dem Laden.
Mein Kollege kann da ein Lied von singen, der hatte Probleme mit seinem Lenovo-Laptop --> der support von Lenovo wird von medion abgedeckt!


----------



## Alex555 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen.
Ein Laptop mit einer GTX 970M und nur halb so viel SSD Kapazität ist KEIN gleichwertiger/adäquater Ersatz.
Und wieso ist ein gleichwertiger Ersatz nicht möglich?
Ich sehe auf der Medion Seite bei den grob von dir genannten Eckdaten (MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7835 (MD 99122) ), dass noch "Restmenge" vorhanden ist. 
Und auch ich würde das ganze dringend schriftlich machen. Scheint ja anscheinend doch Schwierigkeiten zu geben, von daher würde ich so etwas nicht am Telefon machen. 
Konsequent bleiben .


----------



## sonic1monkey (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

ich hatte den gleichen fall,

bei mir haben die den rückkauf angeboten

jetzt nach ca. 5-6 Wochen insgesamt habe ich den kaufpreis zurück bekommen.

@thewolf

hast du mit dem intel overclocking tool was gemacht?


Ich denke das ich meinen laptop damit kaputt gemacht habe. ( undervolting)

Ging im idl einfach aus und war tot.


----------



## thewolf20 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

@sonic1monkey

Nein, ich habe nichts mit dem intel overclocking tool gemacht. Der Laptop ging von den einen auf den anderen Tag in eine Bootschleife: Er versuchte sich hochzufahren, nach wenigen Sekunden ging er aus nur um nach wenigen Sekunden sich von allein wieder einzuschalten und dann wieder auszugehen. Mit etwas Glück fuhr er nach 10 Minuten erfolgreich hoch und blieb dann auch stabil.


----------



## iTzZent (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

@*sonic1monkey* Und selbst wenn, dann wäre nur der Prozessor hin, welchen man schliesslich beim Medion Erazer X7835 austauschen kann.

@*thewolf20* klingt für mich nach einem defektem Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## thewolf20 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

So, Statusupdate.  NIE WIEDER MEDION!!! Heute nochmal angerufen. Der Typ war sowas von unfreundlich. Erst wollte er mir erzählen dass das Gerät doch besser ist als das alte. Dann gab er dann doch zu dass das Gerät doch in der Grafik etwas schwächer ist, doch er holt sich den Rest der Grafik über den Prozessor ("Denn der Prozessor hat auch noch eine Grafikkarte, wussten Sie das?" Aaaaach was? Aber ich wusste nicht dass ein integrierter Grafikchip den GTX 970m auf die Leistung einer GTX980m boostet. ). Dann wollte er mir erzählen dass der neue Laptop soundso viele Transistoren hat (ich bin jetzt kein absoluter Profi, aber ich bin mir sicher dass die Transistoren noch nie an einer Kaufentscheidung bei mir beteiligt waren  ). Dann, als ich ihn erzählte dass man den Laptop auch für die Arbeit bräuche meinte er dass es ja gar nicht sein kann da es ja ein Gaming-PC ist. Auf die Frage warum man nicht auf seinen Arbeits-PC auch Videospiele spielen dürfe meinte er nur: "Naja, wir bei Medion verkaufen ja auch nur an Privatpersonen. Das merkt man u.A. daran dass wir kein Vorort-Reparaturservice haben". Aha, d.h. im Umkehrschluss dass ich meine Arbeitsrechner gefälligst in Zukunft woanders kaufen soll? Gut, hab ihn dann mit dem Anwalt gedroht und er wies mich nur auf die AGB hin dass sie mir ein gleichwertiges Gerät zusenden müssen. Auf die eher ironische Frage ob sie dann auch PCs mit schwächerer Grafik zurücksenden dürfen meinte er nur knapp: "Ja." Und wird es an das Kundenmanagement senden und wir sollen in Zukunft nur noch wöchentlich anrufen, und eigentlich wäre ja Otto.de dafür zuständig.

Nun gut, Otto angerufen. Der Mann dort war sehr freundlich. Er meinte auch: "Aha, jetzt wollen die das also an uns abwälzen" . Er meinte auch dass das so nicht gehe da das neue Gerät auch weniger Wert wäre. Er rief bei Medion noch mal an, ich warnte ihn vor dass die Mitarbeiter sehr unfreundlich sind, worauf die Antwort kam: "Das sollen die bei mir erstmal probieren". Das Resultat war dass ich 1 Woche noch warten soll und wenn sich dann nichts ergibt  dann macht Otto.de nochmal ordentlich Druck.

Fazit: Medion nie wieder aber kudos an den Otto.de Mitarbeiter, der war wirklich sehr cool drauf.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Das Fatale ist ja: Kunden mit weniger Ahnung können sie mit so einem Stuss tatsächlich abspeisen. Der durchschnitts-DAU fällt sicher auf das Gewäsch mit der zweiten Grafikkarte bzw. der Mehranzahl an Transistoren herein. Es könnte also durchaus Methode haben die Kunden an der Nase herum zu führen anstatt anständigen Support zu bieten.


----------



## thewolf20 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

So, jetzt haben sie es doch noch hinbekommen mir das gleiche Gerät zuzusenden. Na also, geht doch!


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Kam das nun von Otto.de oder direkt von Medion ?


----------



## Promized (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Würde mich auch interessieren. 

An sich habe ich mit dem Medion Kundensupport noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht aber jetzt wo ich das hier so lese habe ich ein bisschen angst vorm Support, falls mal etwas mit meinem gestrigen Kauf ( https://www.otto.de/p/medion-notebook-erazer-x7843-md-99558-520928316/#variationId=520928317-M24 ) sein sollte. Bei dem Preis inkl. Rabatt bin ich bei ~ 1.500 € gelandet was ich für die Leistung echt in Ordnung fand.


----------



## thewolf20 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Kam direkt von Medion.


----------



## SilentAndre (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

ich hab schon einiges über defekte medion Laptops gelesen und gehört und auch bei eBay sind hin und wieder defekte medions im Angebot, von daher sieht man ja mit was der niedrige preis gegenüber der konkurenz erkauft wird..


----------



## flotus1 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Medion - Gleichwertiges Gerät als Austausch versprochen jedoch nicht bekommen*

Medion nutzt die gleichen Barebones wie andere Hersteller auch. Dass es beim Support offensichtlich Nachholbedarf gibt sehen wir alle, aber die Qualität der Laptops ist nicht grundsätzlich schlechter.
Was man auch nicht vermischen sollte sind die Gurken die für 299€ bei Aldi verkauft werden und die Gaming-Laptops um die es hier geht. Das hat nur wenig miteinander zu tun.


----------

